# Draft lottery update thread: we win, we win!!!



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*The Toronto Mother****ing Raptors, *****!!!*
Atlanta
Charlotte
Portland
Atlanta
Minnesota
Boston
Houston
Golden State
Seattle
Orlando
NOK
Philadelphia
Utah


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

I'll update the first post as the picks are announced.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

I have a good feeling we're going to get the #1 pick, a really good feeling.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Ticker:

Toronto Raptors:
-8.8% chance to pick 1st overall

Key Free Agents:
- Mike James (player option)
- Alvin Williams (early termination)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Here come the envelopes, 14 through 4 coming up.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

*hitting Refresh button profusely*

Considering all the times we got the crappy end of the stick, I think we deserve at least a top three pick.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Well, let's hope the balls feel the same way, hehehe...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Chris Paul in the house.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

urgh i hate tsn a 1 hour episode of thats hockey instead of the lottery


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Rod Higgins is the GM of the Warriors?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



madman said:


> urgh i hate tsn a 1 hour episode of thats hockey instead of the lottery


At least they are showing the Miami vs Detroit game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Whatever, no point beating a dead horse... what's happenin with the LOTTOERY!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

BC just blew off a "Steve Nash is Canadian... eh, eh???" comment from our host.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Lets go!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



speedythief said:


> BC just blew off a "Steve Nash is Canadian... eh, eh???" comment from our host.


 haha good for him, what an idiot


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

HELL YEAH!

Toronto Top 3!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

We moved up!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

OH ****!!! RAPTOS WITH A TOP 3 PICK!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! YES!!! IT"S WORKING I"M NOT WATCHING AND WE GOT A TOP 3 PICK!!! :banana:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy, happy day, slap hands!

:cheers:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

The TORONTO RAPTORS with the first pick of the 2006 NBA DRAFT!!!!!!!


:bananas:!!!!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, did that just happen, am I dreaming?

Ahhhh!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I LOVE YOU BRIAN COLANGELO


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

MUTHA SUCKAS We won. **** all those people who said Raptors will suck.. WHAT WHAT


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

wooooooo friken hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

best news in years, BC our new rabbits foot


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

**** Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!`


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Toronto's luck has changed... finally!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



Turkish Delight said:


> I have a good feeling we're going to get the #1 pick, a really good feeling.


Genius?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Best thing ive heard in a loooong time!!

Now...

WHO DO WE TAKE!?!?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Im So ****ing Happy`


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

Cheers boys. :cheers: 

Everything is coming up Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!! LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!

What did I tell you guys?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



onecooljew said:


> Best thing ive heard in a loooong time!!
> 
> Now...
> 
> WHO DO WE TAKE!?!?


Probably who we would've taken at 5, lol.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is great, congrats Raps fans, you deserve some luck. Hopefully watching this develop will take my mind off of missing all the regular season Pistons games.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

I hope it aint that guy from Italy. Whats his name? I really want Alderige cuz he can play our 5.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



onecooljew said:


> Best thing ive heard in a loooong time!!


Chris Bosh wanting to re-sign wasn't godo enough for you?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

trade down and get get something else


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

So many options available now. Are we going to keep the pick? If so, who are we going to go after? If not, what can we get in return for this pick? Can we possibly package it with Mike James and get something of value? Or should we trade down and get a couple of picks instead. 
It's going to be one hell of an off-season, I can't wait.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



Turkish Delight said:


> I have a good feeling we're going to get the #1 pick, a really good feeling.


 The KVBL Orlando Magic that Turkish Delight and I run were paired with the NBA's Toronto Raptors... so Turkish Delight was a 2 time winner tonight!

Have fun guys!

Awesome!

-Petey


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



Petey said:


> The KVBL Orlando Magic that Turkish Delight and I run were paired with the NBA's Toronto Raptors... so Turkish Delight was a 2 time winner tonight!
> 
> Have fun guys!
> 
> ...


Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Guests, please register and join the discussion!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Colangelo's mission to get the Raptors back to the playoffs just got a little easier. Congrats Raptors. Finally help is on the way for Bosh.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

amazing amazing amazing.

trade it


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The Raptors will get more exposure outside of Canada now. The #1 overall pick is always cause of focus.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats guys! :clap:


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

With the 2006 Nba Draft, The Toronto Raptors select.....


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> So many options available now. Are we going to keep the pick? If so, who are we going to go after? If not, what can we get in return for this pick? Can we possibly package it with Mike James and get something of value? Or should we trade down and get a couple of picks instead.
> It's going to be one hell of an off-season, I can't wait.


word.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow congrats. 

If you take that guy from Italy, you'd have one sick frontline. IMO he's more of a sure thing than Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

oh man, i knew it....we could have oden....what could have been, what could have been...

its still a good day thou...i hope we take aldridge too, but i wouldnt be unhappy with gay either... even barg. i wouldnt mind too much even though ive never seen the guy...if the raps pick him 1st they must think hes superstar material and given we'll probably have the most intel on the guy with the benneton gm seemingly to become our ast. gm, its def. a good sign if we do end up drafting him
...


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a feeling we will trade the pick and still get bargnani


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I told all u guys the Raps were gonna get the first pick in the other thread


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> So many options available now. Are we going to keep the pick? If so, who are we going to go after? If not, what can we get in return for this pick? Can we possibly package it with Mike James and get something of value? Or should we trade down and get a couple of picks instead.
> It's going to be one hell of an off-season, I can't wait.


word.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For the record, I'm officially on board the draft aldridge at #1 train


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

open mike said:


> i have a feeling we will trade the pick and still get bargnani


 we would also get something back if we were to trade picks i assume


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Could've had this guy too:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ye-ah Boyeeez!

I thought we had it this year, mainly because there is no franchise player. But Brian now has all his options open. 

I trust someone will want to move ahead of the Bulls and have their pick of the bigs.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a great day to be a Raptors fan!

--

I keep on getting the message "The server is too busy. Please try again later." Any help?
Lol, I wonder how it's going to be on Draft Night :dead:

*EDIT: Never mind. Props to DaBullz for keeping this site running smoothly! :cheers:*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> With the 2006 Nba Draft, The Toronto Raptors select.....


Patrick O'Bryant


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man I am so glad a canadian NBA team is finally getting something good going on!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Did you guys catch that new season-tickets promo on Raptors NBA TV? Nicely made and perfect timing IMO. My willingness to get season tickets is rising each second...


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Colangelo is doing an AMAZINg job already!​


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

lamarcus to bolster a frontline with bosh? could happen. i like the idea of trading down and still getting bargnani...if only chicago got the 4th pick, we could've traded for 4th and 16th. oh well. perhaps this could land us paul pierce or an all star or somethin? u never kno.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

trick said:


> Did you guys catch that new season-tickets promo on Raptors NBA TV? Nicely made and perfect timing IMO. My willingness to get season tickets is rising each second...


 same although the fact that it would almost completely drain my bank is making me think long and hard about it


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't the Raptors also _win_ the 31st pick as well?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Don't the Raptors also _win_ the 31st pick as well?


I wish. That would be the cherry on top.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

with ur new GM you guys are going to be ballers in a year or two.. good luck.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

trick said:


>


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why take him, when we can finally draft a center in Aldridge.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

whoever we draft should definetly take number 8.8


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

dynamiks said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why take him, when we can finally draft a center in Aldridge.


 I dont think Aldridge is really a center. 

But this is a great day to be a raptor fan. Colangelo should go and get Bargnani's jersey size right about now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Of all the years, why this year?
It's great we won... but what did we win?
Colangelo has his hands full.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> I wish. That would be the cherry on top.


Ah I see, the second round goes by records only.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

madman said:


> whoever we draft should definetly take number 8.8


 Now that's ridiculous. He should wear 88.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Of all the years, why this year?
> It's great we won... but what did we win?
> Colangelo has his hands full.


Have you thought about the "what if there was no 19 or over rule" in regards to the draft?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> Have you thought about the "what if there was no 19 or over rule" in regards to the draft?


I don't have time to think in all these different directions at once. I started a new job today, now this--I'm totally fried.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woohoo! The lucky eights (8.8%) did us good!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!











If we don't trade it, then I'd go with...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Of all the years, why this year?
> It's great we won... but what did we win?
> Colangelo has his hands full.


 Yeah I agree. I suppose it's a good thing we're gonna get OUR guy this year but the first thing I thought when I found out we got #1 was, "Why this year?".

It appears that everyones "the age limit screwing us over because we're gonna win the lottery this year but miss Greg Oden" predictions have come true.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

how many obscenities do you know. that's me. that's me yelling at the ******* computer screen and _literally_ lmao. there are so many people who need to eat a **** right now, and they're eating... wide-eyed, i'm sure. take a mouthful. have another plate.

feels good, i ain't hiding. it's not a miraculous achievement by any means, no, but this opens every--- single--- door. 

man, it feels good. beautiful. 

cheers :cheers:


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

LeMarcus!...Bosh's buddy and true Centre....!....i dun see why we still need Bargnani now...maybe with the 5th pick or something...but this is 1st pick!


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo thats what Im sayin Money!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn am I happy, but this is kinda bittersweet.

Damn it, why can't there be a lebron, or chris paul, or oden in this draft?


oh well, I think I can survive with Aldrgidge, I wanted him in the first place anyways.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited about this.... it's shaping up to be a great Raptors summer!

Potentially...

*Resign Bosh longterm
*Unveil new uniforms
*First pick in the draft.......

WOW.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

It's a celebration! :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

Now let's see BC earn that paycheck.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Guests, please register and join the discussion! It's free!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Timbaland said:


> It's a celebration! :banana: :clap: :cheers:
> 
> Now let's see BC earn that paycheck.


It's a celebration, *****es!


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Bulls make the playoffs two years in a row and get the number 2 pick, WOW.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

r1terrell23 said:


> The Bulls make the playoffs two years in a row and get the number 2 pick, WOW.


They are already stacked with prospects, though. The Bulls are in an endless youth-worshipping cycle.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

r1terrell23 said:


> The Bulls make the playoffs two years in a row and get the number 2 pick, WOW.


Well the pistons got the number 2 pick a few years ago


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I can't wait til the workouts start 

did anyone notice how the guy opening the draft cards totally killed the suspense by opening the #2 pick the wrong way, thereby showing that the Bulls were on the card before he even read it, I seen the Chicago logo on the bottom and started to jump for joy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TRON said:


> I can't wait til the workouts start
> 
> did anyone notice how the guy opening the draft cards totally killed the suspense by opening the #2 pick the wrong way, thereby showing that the Bulls were on the card before he even read it, I seen the Chicago logo on the bottom and started to jump for joy


An extra second to celebrate. What's not to like?!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

boy am I glad that bulls didn't get #1, Aldridge woulda been in Chicago for sure.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's a video of the lottery for those who couldn't see it
http://rapidshare.de/files/21227881/2006_nba_draft_lotto.mpg.html​


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats on winning the lottery guys! I loved watching the Raps last year and i's cool you guys will either get a real nice young player or could swing a deal for a guy with experience. Here's to your good fortune... :cheers:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nwt said:


> Here's a video of the lottery for those who couldn't see it
> http://rapidshare.de/files/21227881/2006_nba_draft_lotto.mpg.html​


 thanks alot


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



Budweiser_Boy said:


> Whatever, no point beating a dead horse... what's happenin with the LOTTOERY!


I want to beat this dead horse some more.

**** I HATE TSN.

its like hockey is the only sport that exists. Im getting so sick of this ****. Today is the first day i was able to catch the basketball highlights because they covered the NBA playoffs for more than 30 seconds. Meanwhile they cover the stupid world juniors for like half an hour every morning. Who ****ing cares about the world juniors. The amount of time they spent covering that **** actually made me resent team canada. 


Anyways, the raptors winning the lottery makes it all better, Awwwwwwww:meditate:



:cheers:. So this will definately make the convo on the raptors board very interesting this week.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*

****IN RIGHT! I'm STILL not over this! It's a great day for Toronto!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

the great news is that I have huge faith in BC. I have confidence that he will pull the best decision, whether it is to draft who or do what with the pick.

This is the beginning of a great era boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



mo76 said:


> I want to beat this dead horse some more.
> 
> **** I HATE TSN.
> 
> ...


craziest part is that here in the US its the opposite. zero hockey coverage.

its collegel football, nfl, nba, and mlb all day.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Draft lottery update thread*



Benis007 said:


> craziest part is that here in the US its the opposite. zero hockey coverage.
> 
> its collegel football, nfl, nba, and mlb all day.


 Well, that's why we have BBB.net! ****in right Raptors!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> boy am I glad that bulls didn't get #1, Aldridge woulda been in Chicago for sure.


but the good news for them is that they have a team that has so many PF's picking in front of them..not sure if aldridge can play the 5, but if he can hopefully we'll draft him.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i cannot wait to see the draft day coverage of the raptors room.

there are going to be deals everywhere.

what about

1st rounder + mike james + X for Iverson?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aizn said:


> but the good news for them is that they have a team that has so many PF's picking in front of them..not sure if aldridge can play the 5, but if he can hopefully we'll draft him.




I think he can, he's no Shaq, but I think he's a piece that will fit the puzzle nicely. With Eva and Bosh, we don't need more offense, Aldridge can give us that, but I think as a 3rd, 4th option, he will be good. He has the ability to defend the paint.


Let's revive all the draft threads!!!!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

speedythief said:


> An extra second to celebrate. What's not to like?!


\


lol:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> i cannot wait to see the draft day coverage of the raptors room.
> 
> there are going to be deals everywhere.
> 
> ...




I don't want Iverson, dude is hexed and doesn't wanna practice. I don't need that type of attitude around Bosh and especially Eva.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

:banana::clap::banana::cheers::biggrin::biggrin:

Words cannot express the joy in my heart right now. On top of that we have Colangelo heading us. Dawning of a new era has begun mis amigos.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ceeeeleeebrate good times, come on!
Let's celebrate!
Ceeeeeeleeeebrate good times, come on!

:cheers:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i think that we need a point guard as bad as we need a center on this team


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

I feel secure that I won't be the only person admitting that I was jumping up and down and hollering as soon as the 4th pick was announced.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Woooooooh...... #1!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats u guys....Hopefully u guys make the right pick and don't take another big, maybe Adam Morrison, he seems to be the perfect fit 4 u guys.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Congrats u guys....Hopefully u guys make the right pick and don't take another big, maybe Adam Morrison, he seems to be the perfect fit 4 u guys.


Nice try poopiepants (happy speedy? no masked cursing)


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

i don't know why but I honestly want Rudy Gay...don't know why...cause i've vener seen him play...but the build i hear about him is crazy...he has the wing span of a 6'11" guy and moves like a guy 6'3"...who can guard a freak like that??...he reminds me of Prince sooped up...

I think the Center problem should be solved with free agency...Aldrige is never gonna be anything more than an average Center... Bargnani to me is too much of an unknown...

It's between - Rdy Gay/ Bargnani/Adridge


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hahaha this is awsome


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Toront_owned_. :banana:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

clutchmoney said:


> i don't know why but I honestly want Rudy Gay...don't know why...cause i've vener seen him play...but the build i hear about him is crazy...he has the wing span of a 6'11" guy and moves like a guy 6'3"...who can guard a freak like that??...he reminds me of Prince sooped up...
> 
> I think the Center problem should be solved with free agency...Aldrige is never gonna be anything more than an average Center... Bargnani to me is too much of an unknown...
> 
> It's between - Rdy Gay/ Bargnani/Adridge


theres a video of gay on this thread. dont know if you have seen that yet. if not, enjoy!!!


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=271591


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I say let's trade the pick to Portland for Pryzbilla/4th pick. Maybe a bit too much, though. :biggrin:


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

MrkLrn13 said:


> I say let's trade the pick to Portland for Pryzbilla/4th pick. Maybe a bit too much, though. :biggrin:


I'd do 4th & Jack for #1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> i don't know why but I honestly want Rudy Gay...don't know why...*cause i've vener seen him play*...but the build i hear about him is crazy...he has the wing span of a 6'11" guy and moves like a guy 6'3"...who can guard a freak like that??...he reminds me of Prince sooped up...




I'm gonna guess you ment "never", as in you've never seen him play.


/credibility.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

IS THIS THE BEST THING THAT HAS HAPPEN TO US ? OR IS THIS TEH BEST THING THAT HAS HAPPENED TO US????? :banana: With all this happening to T.O raps, there will be a lot of changes.
Oh yeah we nee dto get rid of Mike James. He was good, but we need a guy who is more clutch, hes 30 aswell, we need a fresh playa


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow congrats guys. Not the best year for a no.1 pick, and not like the top candidates are needs for the team, but can't complain!

I'd definitely consider trading it though


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

is anyone still celebrating, or am i the only one? haha.

I'm not sure if anyone posted these but...


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

How come I hear Bargnini only wants to play in Toronto? What's the story behind this?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I've come down from the excitement, now I'm just sitting here stunned.

Holy ****, we won the draft lottery. How did that happen?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

wow, those are fantastic pics. thanks.

shoot, i don't think i even want the draft to come anymore. i just want to sit on the first pick forever. i'm thinking about it now and i'm pretty sure it's unanimous: nobody's sleeping. i'm talking about the team. i have no idea what chris is up to but i could guarantee he has a smile on his face doing it. charlie? same. sam? he's one of those guys who gets real low at times, no doubt, but he might be bipolar. it's just that his 'real high' moments occur behind closed doors. i bet he was watching the broadcast with his eyes glued to the tube, and when the 1 was unveiled he turned to his family, "excuse me, guys", locked himself in his bedroom and started howling like nobody's business. he hasn't come out yet. 

mop? man, i bet he's sitting at the bar in flint with the unique mo peterson grin pasted on his face- and swilling shots of jagermeister like never before (which is saying quite a bit). mike? come to think of it, i wouldn't be shocked if mike and chris were chatting on their cellies right now. just... about stuff... y'know. 

jalen? he actually makes me laugh, man. i _know_ the two words "july 2007" have crossed his mind already. i mean, i bet he's scanned his calendar to see how far away we are. "team needs leadership", "toronto needs me", "jalen can help", "roko + draftpick + free agent score will come over together in 6 weeks, they'll use next season to get comfortable with chris and charlie and mop and mike, then i'll drive up in my benz to finish the job in 07/07", etc.

the one man i don't want to think about is babs, though. man, it can't be easy for him tonight. but he ain't sleeping either.

peace


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yippie Kai Yay!


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Timbaland said:


> How come I hear Bargnini only wants to play in Toronto? What's the story behind this?


The raps are trying to hire benneton's GM as their assistant GM and quite possible BC' factor as well


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats for winning the lottery, good luck to the Raptors next season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I would really like to see the raps trade down and grab marcus williams. They could secure a veteran big man in a trade with 1st overall pick. Marcus Williams would be a player that you could still get in the 5-6 pick of the draft. This way you get the pg of the future and add a 5.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> boy am I glad that bulls didn't get #1, Aldridge woulda been in Chicago for sure.


Actually we were gonna take Tyrus Thomas. Our GM has a man crush on that kid.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

ballocks summed it up perfectly.

I could sit here all day and continue to smile my *** off. It might seem like a fart in States, but God knows how much this franchise needed some positive reinforcement (and it's got it in spades in recent weeks/months). I just f*#n' love it.

Funny thing is though, this whole lottery has done nothing more but open just as many doors as it's closed. I mean, I know it's almost a foregone conclusion that it's either Aldridge or Bargnani if BC gives the go ahead to utilise this gift from the basketball gods, but I still think the possibility of trading down etc is still very much an option.

You'd think this whole lottery would settle us down, but it's done nothing but.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Timbaland said:


> How come I hear Bargnini only wants to play in Toronto? What's the story behind this?


some say it is easier for euro players to adapt in Canada and not in the USA, but i also i read somewhere that you guys are going to try and lure euro players to your team for the american players who dont want to re-locate, because like a i said euro players believe it is easier in Canada


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

r1terrell23 said:


> Actually we were gonna take Tyrus Thomas. Our GM has a man crush on that kid.




Really? As much upside he might have, I am quite sceptic Bulls would pass on a Big man like Aldridge that would solve all of their front court problems.

I'm surprised how TT would be their answer.


TT doesn't have enough offense, couple that with Chandler and you have the most handicapped offensive backcourt in the NBA.

With nocioni and Hinrich, where would the offense be? Everything would lie on Gordon?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

r1terrell23 said:


> Actually we were gonna take Tyrus Thomas. Our GM has a man crush on that kid.


wha?

says who.

i sure hope we don't take thomas


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATS RAPTOR FANS! :clap:

even though I am upset my Trail Blazers didnt have luck on their side last night.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

ballocks said:


> wow, those are fantastic pics. thanks.
> 
> shoot, i don't think i even want the draft to come anymore. i just want to sit on the first pick forever. i'm thinking about it now and i'm pretty sure it's unanimous: nobody's sleeping. i'm talking about the team. i have no idea what chris is up to but i could guarantee he has a smile on his face doing it. charlie? same. sam? he's one of those guys who gets real low at times, no doubt, but he might be bipolar. it's just that his 'real high' moments occur behind closed doors. i bet he was watching the broadcast with his eyes glued to the tube, and when the 1 was unveiled he turned to his family, "excuse me, guys", locked himself in his bedroom and started howling like nobody's business. he hasn't come out yet.
> 
> ...


i could not agree more


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

ballocks said:


> wow, those are fantastic pics. thanks.
> 
> shoot, i don't think i even want the draft to come anymore. i just want to sit on the first pick forever. i'm thinking about it now and i'm pretty sure it's unanimous: nobody's sleeping. i'm talking about the team. i have no idea what chris is up to but i could guarantee he has a smile on his face doing it. charlie? same. sam? he's one of those guys who gets real low at times, no doubt, but he might be bipolar. it's just that his 'real high' moments occur behind closed doors. i bet he was watching the broadcast with his eyes glued to the tube, and when the 1 was unveiled he turned to his family, "excuse me, guys", locked himself in his bedroom and started howling like nobody's business. he hasn't come out yet.
> 
> ...


nothing would make me happier than jalen on the raptors playing for the veterans min. He is one of my favorite players.


----------

